Ask HN: What feature did you find after years of using vscode? - galuggus
======
asarsony
This Spotify integration was a game-changer for me. It can be a bit buggy but
being able to skip songs via keyboard shortcut without switching windows is
real nice.
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=shyykose...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=shyykoserhiy.vscode-
spotify)

------
quickthrower2
Debugging! Not so weird as I first used vs code for front end so had no need
for debugging. Once I started doing node though, having a debugger is great
and it’s a pretty decent one, although not as good as the daddy visual studio.

